# Your quotation?????



## Bushigokoro9

One thing that I have notice is that most people include a quotation in their signature.  I am wondering why people select particular quotations.  What quotations do you use and why did you pick that particular quote? If this question has been asked before I apologize.

Best Regards,
Bushigokoro


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Mine come from a variety of things.  Sometimes its a song lyric or quote thats hit me a certain way.  Sometimes its for a lauch, sometimes to make folks think, and sometimes to hammer home a point.  It changes depending on my mood.

Current one is from Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## MA-Caver

I have a great love of good quotes. I have a large collection of them. The ones I post are like what Kaith Rustaz said... depends upon my present mood. 
My present one is from Bruce Lee and reflects what I feel is my current style of MA. 
My avatar however speaks for itself.   heh :uhyeah:


----------



## Tgace

my work philosophy...my life philosophy


----------



## theletch1

Mine is a phrase that my sensei uses on a regular basis to try to explain the concept in aikido of entering into a technique.  If you stand in one spot you absorb ukes energy and are a stationary target.  If you back up you continue to be at range for kicks and punches with more momentum.  So... the quickest way out of danger is in (into ukes space) and through (around or past ukes energy).

Sometimes I'll add a little something else depending on my mood.


----------



## RCastillo

Tgace said:
			
		

> my work philosophy...my life philosophy



I also follow the same. Especially since we have to deal with idiots at my job, I want to prove that I don't intend to lose, and I want them to know it. I even have the same quotation on my wall in the classroom. :samurai:


----------



## Brother John

Gosh!
First I'll have to post here so I can recall what my quotes are, it's been so long since I put them there.
Just a sec...


----------



## Brother John

OK...
"Knowledge is power, but enthusiasm pulls the switch."
I ran across this one a while back when I'd done a lot of work analyzing my art, it's techniques/principles and training theory... yet I began to realize that I was thinking more martial arts than I was doing. My "Enthusiasm" in martial arts lies in the 'doing' of them. I sure do love to THINK martial arts, but it'll never overcome DOING them.

"Traditionalists often study what is taught, not what there is to create." - Ed Parker, Grandmaster

OK...this one's easy. There's been a big, ongoing debate w/in the different branches of American Kenpo (the art I study and teach) over "Do we keep it the same? Or do we continue the process of evolutionary change that the grandmaster set up??" ((Mind you, this is my biased view of the issue... others of course would give you a different one)) Those who say "Keep it the same, we'll never change it." are the traditionalists. I understand where they come from... but I don't feel it's in keeping with the designs and desires of the man who created the system.. Ed Parker. Actually I have nothing against people who's approach to their art is "traditional". But you also have to keep in mind Bruce Lee's statement on what is "Traditional"...."Traditional is relative. It's all a matter of 'how far back do you want to go'." It's true. Many of the traditions, even in what we would consider a very traditional art, could be viewed as divergent in the eyes of the systems founder(s).

"Do not get into a fight if you can possibly avoid it, but never hit soft. Don't ever hit a man unless you must, but if you hit him, put him to sleep." Theodore Rosevelt
First off, I really respect the man quoted. Had some 'gumption'. ((Also: a lot of people don't know this, but he was a Black Belt in Judo...thought that that was interesting)) This is the advice I give to those few who've come to me for instruction, and the advice I will give to my own son when the time's right. Stay away from fighting and those who fight... but if you must fight, RULE the moment!

Anyway...those are my quotes as they are and why I have them there.
I change them from time to time.
Keeps people guessin....

Your Brother
John


----------



## loki09789

Tgace said:
			
		

> my work philosophy...my life philosophy



Ditto, as with any philosophical goal, though, we aspire but will fall short daily.  Gotta keep on keeping on.


----------



## OUMoose

I don't remember the first time I heard my sig quote, but I found it amusing, as most quotes that start with that are usually very profound and serious.

There are 2 others I like, but that's only because I normally play "dark" or evil characters in RPG's...

"Wherever light shines, a shadow is born."

and

"No matter how fast or far light travels, it will always find darkness there waiting..."


----------



## OULobo

The most entertaining thing in the martial arts is when people finally to realize that MAists are just normal people not wizen omnitient masters of philosophy and will, and I think my signiture quote was a good example of this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh...mines since changed since I originally posted.  Current one is from a Manowar song.  I often use their lyrics as sigs.


----------



## KenpoTess

Mine is just like I feel..


----------



## Shodan

Currently, it is a quote from Mr. Ed Parker.......founder of the system I study.  I like to find quotes that are funny and/or true in life.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MA-Caver

MACaver said:
			
		

> I have a great love of good quotes. I have a large collection of them. The ones I post are like what Kaith Rustaz said... depends upon my present mood.
> My present one is from Bruce Lee and reflects what I feel is my current style of MA.
> My avatar however speaks for itself.   heh :uhyeah:



Heh, seems my present one isn't what it was when I posted the above. My av changed too. 
Presently the sig quotes are from Frank Herbert's Dune. A great Sci-fi story with some remarkable insights on the human condition. Will I change them? Probably so...within a few months.


----------



## Rick Wade

Mine goes through all aspects of life, Karate heck you can apply it to just about anything.  I like to refer to it often especially when I think I could do better at something.

Respectfully


----------



## Touch Of Death

Mine is from the all seeing all knowing Trash Heap on "Fraggle Rock" Nyyaaaaa!
Sean


----------



## OUMoose

Meh... none were better than the Doozers! 

My new sig I found amusing due to the source, and his interesting outlook on politics.


----------



## Ceicei

My signature (tagline) is because I like the journey by learning and doing, not just the end result.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie

Mine change depending on my moods.

Many are song lyrics, some are not.

All of them offer a glimpse into my psyche, otherwise I wouldnt post them.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Mine change depending on my moods.
> 
> Many are song lyrics, some are not.
> 
> All of them offer a glimpse into my psyche, otherwise I wouldnt post them.



  :boing2:  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Mine comes from Flex magazine. I put 2 together but it fits perfectly for those who know me. I train hard and don't get distracted.


----------



## TigerWoman

Yeah, I have the same sig line as Opal Dragon. I asked her if I could also use it.  When I read it, I thought how cool it was for this forum. I know I need to listen more,  think more before speaking, and be slow to become angry.  In other words don't let other's words or actions bother or offend me. I figured this verse could not be said enough as a reminder.

The second verse, I originally read in a Tom Clancy book but it made me think. I posted it on the bulletin board at my TKD school for everyone to see, when I was a blue belt. Theodore Roosevelt, I think was referring to war but when I read it, I saw tournaments as war. I used to feel that competing in a tournament was like getting beat up emotionally. I always did form, breaking and sometimes sparring.  I expected too much of myself, trained too hard, got too nervous. 

I had enough successes, though, along the way to keep me going. And in the end after a couple of dozen tournaments, I am a better person for putting myself out there. The verse was a reminder to myself and others to dare to do what they THINK may be too difficult, potentially embarrassing or whatever mountain a tournament is to them. And from the endeavor overcome weakness, FIND that "true grit" within themselves, what they are made of, grow and become stronger.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

I chose mine because it reminds me not to be afraid to take chances or make changes in my life,  through change comes growth.  

Donna  :asian:


----------



## KungFuWarrior

My signature hangs on the wall of the Kung Fu school I attend to encourage us in our journey through not only the martial arts but our lives as well.


----------



## Scout_379

I first read this phrase when I was just beginning Karate.  I guess it just made me think hmmmm....
:yinyang:​ 

This quote made me realize that all the qualities we envy in others are present in ourselves, we just have to find them​


----------



## Rob Broad

My quote is just a comment about how we are to learn from our mistakes and that nobody is perfect.


----------



## Jay Bell

My clan's motto


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I happen to be a fan of some writers.

And I have a mouse theme going on here.  (Hard to miss.)


----------



## Adept

I like to pick something that sounds like good advice. The Bruce Lee quotes are something everyone should bear in mind when they think about slacking off from anything. It is not enough to know you should mow the lawn...

 Another one I use from time to time:

*Be polite. Be proffesional. But have a plan to kill everyone you meet.*


----------



## shesulsa

I picked my quotes because they are fairly recent in my experience, they are all somehow related to my martial arts experience and they all made me think and still do.


----------



## bignick

I just tried to pick a quote concerning each art I practice. I ran out of room for a jujutsu quote, but sometimes you have to make comprimises. 

The Richard Chun quote is from his book, Tae Kwon Do.  I think it summarizes a lot of martial arts.  Yeah, we learn how to hurt other people, but if that is all we wanted to do, we could just go to the local bar and beat a couple of drunks.  We get something else from doing this, what it is depends on who you are.

The quote from Mifune is because I feel it also applies to most martial arts and the man blows my mind.  He was only around 5'3'' and barely over a hundred pounds and the man could just dismantle anyone that stepped onto the mat.  If he could do all that with so little, it gives me hope that I might have a shot at learning this judo stuff with my size of 6'5'' and 335 lbs.  The jury is still out on that though.


----------



## Marginal

My quote's from the Simpsons. (It was on the gate of the millitary school Bart was sent to in that one episode.) It's funny because it's totally meaningless, but looks like it should mean something.


----------



## Melissa426

I changed mine a few days ago because it's Christmas-time and I love the old Christmas cartoons, eg. Grinch, Frosty, Charlie Brown, Rudolph.
I'll change it again sometime in January, probably.

Cheers,
Melissa


----------



## Paul B

Hmmm...well,

I think my little quote is open to interpretation. Some people may take it at face value,and others may take the time to ponder it,or think.."That guy is a cornball!!":lol: Which is cool,I made peace with that a long time ago.:lol:

Either way,I think it serves to remind people that training never stops,least of all when you leave the Dojo. Life is training and vica versa.It's how one learns to deal with problems on and off the mat that determines their true worth,not only a martial artist,but as a human being.


----------



## bignick

well...i went ahead and changed mine a couple days ago

self explanatory


----------



## DeLamar.J

People are always asking the never ending question, whats the best martial art? But there is no best for everyone, so I use this quote to hopefully speak to someone and teach them something.


----------



## MichiganTKD

My signature tends to reflect whatever my mindset was at the time. My current one reflects how I felt about Moderators at the time (hehhehheh!).


----------



## bignick

Couple new ones...

The top one is from a book I read...and the second one is from me and my thoughts on sparring/competition...


----------



## shesulsa

I used to collect quotes with the plan of publishing a book one day filled with my favorite ones - then someone did it, and I tossed them.  I was inspired to collect them because my dad gave me a small booklet of quotations and various other sayings meant to inspire executives at the time.  It occurred to me then that there have been lots of people who've spent a fair amount of time observing life and thinking about it and doing it and found a great, short way of saying something important (or provocative at least).  I suppose I felt they were a kind of free verse poetry.

 My current quotations were taken from the introduction in the book "SonRise - The Miracle Continues."  Raun Kauffman was an autistic boy whose parents brought him to recovery.  A rare and awesome story that's really about making a child's disability have meaning in your life, rather than about curing it per se.  It inspired me to live my life differently.  He quotes Bobby Kennedy in the book as well.

 :asian: Kauffman family, Dr. Grandin et al


----------



## elder999

I *have* seen the future.

Why do you think I live in the woods?


----------



## msaker

I think Mark Twain has the best quotes, I'm not sure if this is one of them but it could be.

Mike


----------



## Corporal Hicks

My orginal with I had for a year was considered too rude by one other member. Funny that I got two negative reps from that same person and they didnt tell me who there were. Nor did they send me a private message before giving me negative reps.

Mine are usually movie quotes that go with my sign in name. I like some of your guys though, they stop and make you think!

Great stuff


----------



## Sam

hm, let me see what they are, I'll edit and explain...

*Edit*

this is my siggy at the moment...

_"The worst way to miss someone is to be standing right next to them knowing you can't have them."
_Tracy Kenpoists will eventually take over the world...it'll be black gi's as far as the eye can see.
www.kenpothoughts.com <-- the very first MA community I joined...(waaay back in january) lotsa fun!


I have the first one because it reflects upon a situation I currently find myself in... it truely is the worst way to miss someone... :frowns:

moving on...

the second quote was made by a member here, but I had to take their name away from they quote because they did not say "tracy's" kenpoists... but it makes more sense that way, in tracy's everyone wears black gis whereas in other kenpo styles you only get a black gi as a black belt.

the third part isnt really a quote, just a link to a cool site


----------



## someguy

You can figure out what mine is from.  Well the geeks here probably can.


----------



## FearlessFreep

Both of my quotes are sayings I cam up with.

The quote "Goince places unmapped...." was something I made up in the early 90s to kinda some up a general attitude of adventurousness and randomness, with a hint of danger.

The "So many joints..." quote came from self-defense TKD training after my instructor was showing the different ways you could twist or strike someone once you got them in a certain position after they struck but before they hit the ground.  I sorta quipped "so many joints, so little time" to kinda sum up my thoughts that there were a lot of ways to hurt someone on their way down, but only a short amount of time to do it, which is sad in a way


----------



## ppko

My quotes are from the book "the Mighty Atom" a great read one of the best books that I have ever read


----------



## BlackCatBonz

mine is about perseverance


----------



## Corporal Hicks

someguy said:
			
		

> You can figure out what mine is from. Well the geeks here probably can.


Im a geek, why do I not know it lol! :whip:


----------



## Marginal

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Im a geek, why do I not know it lol! :whip:


It's from Trigun.


----------



## tradrockrat

One of the many unintentionally hilarious (mis)quotes from the early Hong Kong fight movies.  This was actually from a Bruce Lee movie.  Can you recall which one?...:supcool:


----------



## Marginal

Bonus for any geeks that recognize my current sig's origin.


----------



## Loki

I'm going to be original and say that it reflects my personality ;-)

 I don't currently use one as a signature, but I do have a collection, usually dealing with critical thinking, good examples of wit, philosophy etc.


----------



## FearlessFreep

I realized I expanded my sig since I originally posted

 "The six pack..keg" remark is something I once remarked to my wife when I looked at my stomach and realized that my m/a training had improved my physique


----------



## shesulsa

Right now my quote is "Don't think of yourself as an UGLY PERSON ... think of yourself as a GORGEOUS MONKEY."

 ... copied it off of a bumper sticker because it made me laugh loudly, deeply and repeatedly (sounds nasty doesn't it?).


----------



## Loki

Marginal said:
			
		

> Bonus for any geeks that recognize my current sig's origin.


 Sorry dude, Yahoo searches only turn up results in Japanese ;-)


----------



## searcher

Mine reflects my position on brotherhood.


----------



## FearlessFreep

_Bonus for any geeks that recognize my current sig's origin._

 Given that it's misspelled, probably Slashdot. 

 j/k, I found the source but I cheated so I can't take geek credit


----------



## Marginal

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _Bonus for any geeks that recognize my current sig's origin._
> 
> Given that it's misspelled, probably Slashdot.


Hale Teh internet!


----------



## KenpoEMT

Well, the armed missle part of my sig was just something that I thought to myself one day while trying to determine a goal.  It is possible that I actually heard it some where, and it was just hanging out in my subconscious waiting to present...

The other quote is from a post here on MT in an old thread about Systema.  I laughed when I first read it, and then the meaning sank in.  Honestly, I think that it is the world's greatest quote (from a MA's perspective, anyway).


----------



## michaeledward

The Re-election of President Bush.


----------



## heretic888

My signature is an adaptation from a disclaimer on a biology textbook in a recent episode of _Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law_.  :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

The two I have are, in order, from Master Yoda and the plainspeak version of the Tao.


egg


----------



## Mary Jane

Mine is from Utena.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Sometimes its a song lyric or quote that hits me a certain way.  It changes depending on my mood.


Ditto!


----------



## tshadowchaser

Mine reflect my thinking at the moment.  
The one I use now reminds me to think befor acting


----------



## mantis

haha.. 
be happy
in geeky forums they put pieces of like java or c# code for a "signature"!


----------

